# CL ad - please tell me I'm seeing things. . .



## time4mercy (Apr 21, 2010)

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rch/pet/1711945027.html

Is that a BioCube stand with the tank hanging over the sides???? 

Say it ain't so.

ETA: Never mind. . . I see the edges. Gave me a shock at first tho.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like a Hagen LightGlo tank and stand~

Thread moved to Aqua lounge~


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I still don't like the way that looks!!!
It's only 15G but still gives me the chills.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol..same...looks kinda unstable


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Scary.....


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

that looks like it could come crashing on the floor any moment.


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is it freshwater or salt? It comes with plastic plants as well as coral rock or however they spelt it.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I have a friend that has a tank that hangs over and I have told her she needs to fix that problem. She said the guy at the fish store sold it to her and said it was ok.*


----------

